# What's The Hop Flavour In Corona And Heineken - I Dont Like It



## GrumpyPaul (20/11/10)

Hi all 

I my effort to learn more about flavour i like I have been trying a few different beers. I have noticed a falvour in both Corona and Heineken that I dont like.

I can quite put my finger on how to describe it - but I was wondering if you guys can tell me what flavour/hop is consistant to the two.

If I can figure what it is - now that I know I dont like it i can avoid using it...

Did I mention I dont like it!!!!


----------



## cliffo (20/11/10)

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> Hi all
> 
> I my effort to learn more about flavour i like I have been trying a few different beers. I have noticed a falvour in both Corona and Heineken that I dont like.
> 
> ...



Corona uses Galena and Heineken uses Hallertau so two different hops.

It's possible that the "flavour" you are tasting is light-struck beer which causes off flavours.

This is a common problem with beer in clear or green bottles.

cliffo


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/11/10)

You can taste hops in Corona? You, sir, have a better palate than me.


----------



## cliffo (20/11/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> You can taste hops in Corona? You, sir, have a better palate than me.



:lol: 

Purely based on rumor and hearsay


----------



## MHB (20/11/10)

Afraid I have to agree with P&C on this one, Corona has no discernable late hop (and bugger all bitterness) to my pallet.
To the best of my knowledge Heineken uses Hallertau and Saaz as late hops (bittering is reportedly fairly open ended try Northern Brewer, Hallertau Perl and/or Magnum).
Galena is widely regarded as a bit of a dog of a hop, allegedly a dual purpose hop and it might be if used with restraint (i.e. if I can taste it I think you used too much), possible substitutes would be Nugget and maybe Brewer's Gold (direct ancestor).
The Golding family and so many lovely hops with related names (Nugget, Bullion, Brewers Gold...) and this one got named after Lead Ore, tells me enough.

MHB


----------



## BoilerBoy (20/11/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> You can taste hops in Corona? You, sir, have a better palate than me.




Exactly what my initial response was!  

Heineken isn't exactly awash in hops either, I reckon its something else you are tasting there or not tasting??? 

Whichever way I agree I dont care for either of them.

BB


----------



## felten (20/11/10)

Could be a pasteurised flavour?


----------



## Nick JD (20/11/10)

I think the "hop" taste/aroma is probably hints of DMS and skunked.

Try them in cans.


----------



## proudscum (20/11/10)

Nick JD said:


> I think the "hop" taste/aroma is probably hints of DMS and skunked.
> 
> Try them in cans.




so use boags premiun as a reference point for DMS


----------



## Ross (20/11/10)

Corona has no hops added, purely isohop, which basically has no flavour/aroma, just bitterness.
Galena is the most widely grown hop in the USA & is used primarily for making Isohop, hence the confusion with people (including myself) thinking it's used in Corona.

Short of using Isohop, use any single addition neutral bittering hop to approx 15 IBU & you'll pretty well nail the hop profile.


Cheers Ross


----------



## miicucato15 (26/1/20)

So, I’ve been studying beers. I know light can affect the flavor of the beer, that’s why Heineken beers have this skunk taste. 
But I wonder, why Corona isn’t as bitter as Heineken, as Corona bottles are transparent, such as Sol bottles. Those beers are light and not bitter at all, drunk with lime. 
I wonder why... I guess Corona and Sol don’t use hops in their recipes or the type of hop is different, one that doesn’t get affected by the light... 
And I guess why Heineken can and bottle have the same taste, the cans are not affected by the light as the bottles, so why do they have the same taste?


----------



## verysupple (13/2/20)

I'm sure light will skunk beer if the beer is actually exposed to it. I'm not sure I buy this idea that all, or most, Heineken is skunked. The boxes they use for their slabs/cases are fully closed. No light gets in. It tastes the same if I drink one from a freshly opened case as when I buy a loose stubby which is the same as a can - just like you pointed out. pepe_hands I really doubt they're all skunked all of the time. The amount of light it's exposed to in the factory before being packaged into a light-tight box or can wouldn't be enough to skunk it. To me this whole thing seems about as credible as the good ol' "Crown is the exact same beer as VB it just comes from the top part of the tank".


----------



## MHB (13/2/20)

There are "Hop Products" available that are immune to the skunking reaction caused by blue and higher frequency light reacting with Iso-Alpha acid. Often called Tetra- Hydra- Hexa-hop and the like, the Alpha acids from hops are extracted and isomerised chemically in a way the loads up the vulnerable bonds with water molecules.
You cant just add them to a beer and be safe, there must be no other hop products (well except some extracts/fractions) or you will still have the skunking problem, so no real hops in light proof beer! But you get to put it in a clear bottle which the people in marketing really like.
If like me you live in a place free of skunks, and you want to get some idea of the smell, see if you can find a grumpy old male Ferret that needs a bath and square the pong.

verysupple
Not VB, Fosters. From what I have heard its the same beer as fosters, with a very narrow specification, if its out of spec it goes in a blue can, if in, it gets an extra week or so of lagering then goes in pointy bottles. Yet another victory for those Chardonnay sipping dicks in marketing.
Mark

PS not sure how much difference there is between VB and Fosters these days, haven't felt that masochistic for years.
M


----------



## peterlonz (14/2/20)

How about ditching comment on the commercial swill products: Corona, Fosters, VB. Heinecken .............
Suggest one of the better brews is used as a reference .
Perhaps one of the Coopers brews; but there are not too many that are decently hopped, thanks to the girls blouse brigade in marketing departments.


----------



## koshari (14/2/20)

miicucato15 said:


> So, I’ve been studying beers. I know light can affect the flavor of the beer, that’s why Heineken beers have this skunk taste.
> But I wonder, why Corona isn’t as bitter as Heineken, as Corona bottles are transparent, such as Sol bottles. Those beers are light and not bitter at all, drunk with lime.
> I wonder why... I guess Corona and Sol don’t use hops in their recipes or the type of hop is different, one that doesn’t get affected by the light...
> And I guess why Heineken can and bottle have the same taste, the cans are not affected by the light as the bottles, so why do they have the same taste?


sol and corona are closer to moonshine than beer with the amount of corn they are made with. the amount of barley in corona is so low they even qualify as a gluten free beer with less than 20PPM of gluten. 
https://dgomag.com/contents/3306


----------



## Coalminer (14/2/20)

peterlonz said:


> How about ditching comment on the commercial swill products: Corona, Fosters, VB. Heinecken .............
> Suggest one of the better brews is used as a reference .
> Perhaps one of the Coopers brews; but there are not too many that are decently hopped, thanks to the girls blouse brigade in marketing departments.


Did you not see the thread title?


----------



## goatchop41 (15/2/20)

koshari said:


> sol and corona are closer to moonshine than beer with the amount of corn they are made with. the amount of barley in corona is so low they even qualify as a gluten free beer with less than 20PPM of gluten.
> https://dgomag.com/contents/3306



They qualify as gluten free in some parts of the world, but not in Aus. To be considered gluten here, it needs to be made with no gluten containing products, and test as having 'no detectable levels' of gluten (which is <3ppm).
Therefore even beers which are made using Clarity Ferm (which denatures the gluten molecules) and test as having no detectable gluten cannot be considered GF here, as they are made from a base product which contains gluten. The best that they can do is be labelled as 'gluten reduced'


----------



## koshari (15/2/20)

goatchop41 said:


> They qualify as gluten free in some parts of the world, but not in Aus. To be considered gluten here, it needs to be made with no gluten containing products, and test as having 'no detectable levels' of gluten (which is <3ppm).
> Therefore even beers which are made using Clarity Ferm (which denatures the gluten molecules) and test as having no detectable gluten cannot be considered GF here, as they are made from a base product which contains gluten. The best that they can do is be labelled as 'gluten reduced'


whatever way you want to look at it these beers are a Loooong way from adheering to the rhineheitsgabot!


----------



## f00b4r (17/2/20)

koshari said:


> whatever way you want to look at it these beers are a Loooong way from adheering to the rhineheitsgabot!



You say that being far from the purity law is a negative thing, you might to take a look at this. Also this only applies to domestic beer, so if you are drinking German beer anywhere else in the world don’t assume it is brewed in the same way. It also destroyed the vast majority of Germany’s brewing heritage, ironically you will often have to buy a foreign brewery’s interpretation of a German historical style if you want to try it, even here in Germany.


----------

